# End of an era



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, it's official. My hay equipment is listed on bigiron.com. Selling March 22nd. Also, cleaning up the farm and selling off a bunch of stuff I don't use or just had weeds growing up in it. My grandpa bought the farm in 1946 and this will be the first year with no hay made.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Interesting I would never thought of having a farm auction that way I learned something new today . It would be great if you could keep us up to date with how things turn out in the end and if you would take this route of liquidating your farm machinery again. Sure let's the whole world bid on your equipment .


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

farmerbrown said:


> Interesting I would never thought of having a farm auction that way I learned something new today . It would be great if you could keep us up to date with how things turn out in the end and if you would take this route of liquidating your farm machinery again. Sure let's the whole world bid on your equipment .


It seems to be the way of the future. I have been watching big iron.com pretty close the last 6 months and so far I have liked what I have seen. My 18 year old son signed on with them last fall to be a rep and has a lot of interest going in the neighborhood. He has several listings besides mine and is working on several more, some of which are big ticket items. I think he is going to do well towards paying his way thru college with it and I am definetly impressed with his people and business skills he has for his age.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been sorta thinking about listing my Tedder on BigIron but I'm afraid I wouldn't get what I wanted out of it and I would have to buy it myself and pay the auction commission. I hope it works out well for you. Probably will do as well as an onsite auction. Or better.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe I would be better off with on-line auctions, but idk.....I detest some of the "professional auction companies" bunch of crooks in my book, unethical among other things....

Hope it works out good for you haybaler, keep us updated as to the success (or lack thereof), we all might be doing the same thing one day....(unless I can find one of these stupid sob's that have a pocket full of money and think I'm makin a killin'  )


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I believe I would be better off with on-line auctions, but idk.....I detest some of the "professional auction companies" bunch of crooks in my book, unethical among other things....
> 
> Hope it works out good for you haybaler, keep us updated as to the success (or lack thereof), we all might be doing the same thing one day....(unless I can find one of these stupid sob's that have a pocket full of money and think I'm makin a killin'  )


Yeah... that's true... swamp full of "traders" looking to grab anything they can flip for a higher price and willing to bid it up to keep some farmer from buying it and fixing it up to use... seen those vultures absolutely KILL several local auctions (ran off all the buyers). Seen one jackass buy a disk that needed some TLC (bearings and replace some busted blades) bid it up to stupid prices, take it home, pull the dewberry vines off it, shoot a coat of cheap TSC paint on it, and stick it by the road for a couple hundred more than the stupid price he paid for it-- broken bearings and blades and all! Just looking for hobby-farm jockeys that like PT Barnum said, "a fool and his money are soon parted". Once the fencerows were cleared out, with no buyers left other than the vultures, the auction went toe up in short order...

Then you have some of these crooked dealers who do the same thing, run the prices up on machinery just to keep the local farmers from getting their hands on it. Then they haul it back to the lot and add a few thousand on top for their trouble, thinking they're keeping the local market "hostage" since the local farmers "have to buy it from them". Those kinds of guys can't go broke fast enough IMHO...

I like the online idea... after all that's how I met my wife, and she's a keeper (and low maintenance!)... 

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, or slam the gavel early cause their "buddy" (that works for the auction) placed a bid......you'll see it next week at their next auction and miraculously it will bring much more there


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Haybaler101. In your watching of bigiron. Did the prices for equipment in your area come close to what they are listed for or what you think equipment should sell for if you compare to sites like tractorhouse.com


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Teslan said:


> Haybaler101. In your watching of bigiron. Did the prices for equipment in your area come close to what they are listed for or what you think equipment should sell for if you compare to sites like tractorhouse.com


Tractorhouse is dealer asking price and big iron is actual auction prices. I think comparing big iron to machinery Pete would be a lot closer. Most pieces I have watched have been very fair market prices. A few steals and a few items I thought went vey high. What I like is a world wide audience. My son had a 6230 JD listed for a guy here locally and the high bidder ended up in chiahua (sp?) Mexico.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A lot of people go off tractorhuse pricing, but I have found it to be generally very high compared to what items sell for in our area..


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> A lot of people go off tractorhuse pricing, but I have found it to be generally very high compared to what items sell for in our area..


i figure the real sale value is a few thousand less then the list price on tractorhouse for most things from your average dealer.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I always figure tractorhouae is 15-20% high compared to what actually what prices are that move equipment here. Instead of sitting on a lot for sale.


----------

